

Yahoo says COO De Castro leaving Thursday - leothekim
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/yahoo-says-coo-de-castro-leaving-thursday-2014-01-15 

======
dredmorbius
The Register hasn't posted its bang-laden made-redundant story yet, but here's
their take from when De Castro joined YHOO:

Yahoo! hires! top! Googler! to! revamp! operations! Marissa Mayer gets her man
– for a price

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/15/yahoo_hires_coo/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/15/yahoo_hires_coo/)

 _" Henrique is an incredibly accomplished and rigorous business leader, and
I'm personally excited to have him join Yahoo!'s strong leadership team," said
Mayer in a statement. "His operational experience in Internet advertising and
his proven success in structuring and scaling global organizations make him
the perfect fit for Yahoo! as we propel the business to its next phase of
growth."_

So! Much! For! All! That!

------
tptacek
Stuff like this happens all the time. Tim Cook fired John Browett, who was
recruited with great fanfare from a huge retail chain.

~~~
ChuckMcM
One of my first managers confided in me that there were no bad employees,
there were just bad fits. And over the years I have really come to appreciate
the wisdom of that. I've watched folks who were useless in one environment
become superstars in another, and superstars, recruited with much fanfare, who
just couldn't get it together when their environment changed. What I haven't
found is some magical factor which allows me to predict if someone will do
well or not in some environment.

Given the short time between announcement and departure date, I'd be curious
to know how that worked. At Sun one of the VP's was told it find a new job and
he basically walked out that afternoon and did not return. Other situations
have had transition periods. I recognize its a sort of morbid curiosity,
wondering if it is something I would do in a similar situation.

I believe it's the curiosity factor that drives interest in these stories, not
any intrinsic news value.

------
mathattack
It sounds like the knives and "I told you so" peanut gallery are out in force
on this one.

~~~
cpeterso
What does "knives" mean?

~~~
shalalala
It's a references to the 'the knives are out'.

[http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/the+knives+are+out](http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/the+knives+are+out)

------
leothekim
Some more information here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/after-
only-15-months-marissa-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/after-
only-15-months-marissa-mayer-fired-her-first-major-hire-2014-1)

------
arturventura
I have a feeling this guy is going to appear somehow, somewhere in the
Portugal Telecom / Oi merger.

------
smegel
You lure advertisers by building great products people want to use (and spend
time on). Has Yahoo released anything truly noteworthy since she became CEO?

~~~
oysteruu7
Their digest and weather app are both rated 4.5 stars in the app store and
received very positive reviews. Digest is featured in the app store right now.

These apps are both (presumably) something people use every day.

~~~
TylerE
Maybe. But who exactly is passionate about a weather app?

------
ctrl
What's Yahoo? I'll google it.

